# What does HUS mean?



## Skipdo

I feal like a complete idiot but what does it mean?   Does the h stand for hunter?    

Thank you!


----------



## Kirsten93

hunter under saddle


----------



## Skipdo

oh my goodness, thank you sooo much!


----------

